# Sweet little router.



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

In a drawer in one of my cabinets is a Harbor Freight laminate trimmer, (now discontinued for quite a few years), that I bought well over a decade ago.
I am amazed at how closely these two look, save mine has an orange body. Same clear plastic acrylic sub base, same flimsy rack and pinion setup, same lousy guide on trimming.
That was the reason I quit using mine, the guide and up down mechanism could not be reliable. I think I paid about $30 for mine. 
Oh, also I have the exact same fence as shown in pictures of this unit on Amazon, and my little bit box was orange instead of blue. Wrenches, everything the same.

Mine was also top heavy. Had a nice amount of power, (not variable speed), but when it came to getting it precise, not too good.
Makes you wonder if these plans lay around these Asian factories over the years, and when a company comes calling, they just pull out the old designs and bring them around again.
In any case, good luck with yours. I currently use a Rigid when I want to do that sort of work.


----------

